# Happy Birthday Grim Reaper



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Bday...Grim Reaper
hope you get alot of good stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey GR, happy birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Grim Reaper. Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happpy Birthday Grim


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Grim!!! Hope ya got lots of goodies :evil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Haven't seen you in these parts for a while, but I hope you are having a happy birthday.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Grim,
Wow, 15, I remember 15. No wait, that was 27, or was it 36. Nope it was 41, I am sure of it. It's Monday, right?
O' well have a good day my friend.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Grim!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there happy birthday and have a great one!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Is it today in England too?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hapy birthday to you


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday GR!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happt belated birthday GR.. I gotta keep up on this forum!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Happy Bday, Grim. Hope you had a great day


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I am so sorry grim, bad bat! sorry I didn't wish you a happy b-day!!!! Hope you had a great, i mean awful day!!!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Grim! Hope you had a good one


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated... 

I'm always late for everything.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday Grim Reaper, hope it was a good one.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Belated Grim! Hope you had an awesome day!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> Happy Belated Grim! Hope you had an awesome day!


I couldnt have said it better!


----------

